# A mid week TR....



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

The sun came out Wed and I just downloaded the pics from my new camera so I thought I would post up a TR of what wed was like for us in south central colorado... 

This little area is good for a few warm up laps..










Now that we are warmed up time to get to "the spot".. This day we decided on this small cliff band. 










Gettin there is half the battle!!! I hate billy goatin.. But it has to be done..










Gettin ready to drop....










So fun!!!











Up again for another lap.....











One to the left of the rock one to the right..












Not a bad spot I cant wait to go back.












Oh yea..


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Looks awesome JV! You gonna come over to the butte or what?


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks Meng,

I know I have to get over to the the town... I just have to get past the cabin at the post anyway - I have been stayin over there so much lately that it feels like a 2nd home.  

This week I cant make it but I think/hope things will mello a bit for the last 2 weeks of March and I plan on takin a four place and makin a trip.. CB, Revy, Silverton, Gwood/Aspen, and Jackson/riverton are all on the radar... Pry wont make revy this year as sled rental at $370 a day + airfare = a colorado/wyo road trip!!! I will give you a call when I figure it all out..


----------



## kayakerkev (Jan 25, 2008)

Hell yeah,

That looks like the shit, is that the cock? Nice blue bird day, perfect!

Drisc


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, looks like some sick lines. I would love to get back up there again for a few turns sometime...
What a rough life you live


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

lmyers said:


> Thanks for sharing, looks like some sick lines. I would love to get back up there again for a few turns sometime...
> What a rough life you live


No worries we will get out again... My last pow day was May 12th last year - I think kev made the trip...

Logan here is the only pic of your bro Tom that I got on that little rock pile over by the igloo lines.. Not a great pic the flat light makes it hard...










Kev here is one I got of you and roscoe earlier this year up on the point..










Man we need new snow!! It is warm enough here in bv that I may go kayakin at 500:roll:... It is getting pretty sunbaked out there..


----------



## kayakerkev (Jan 25, 2008)

That is a sick pic JV. Will you email me a copy of that. Headed to the Salt, I will be up your way in a couple of weeks. Later

Driscoll


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 19, 2007)

Your not missn anything in Revy. Just got back and there is more snow in south central than up there, they are really hurtn for for snow... I'd look into a nelson trip as well(next year). white water looks like it has mad potential for hiking. If you rent sleds kootenaty pass is an hour away. I really enjoyed nelson as well. really cool hippie ******* mountain town. oh and easy to get to 2 1/2 ours north of spokane if you don't a have dui. I don't how to import bigger pictures but here is a shot of vahallas terrain. and they were hurtn for snow as well...??? ATTACH]1106[/ATTACH


----------

